# Coping with induction/continuous monitoring



## stardust599

Hi girls

I've been planning a natural birth with minimal intervention and pain relief and keeping active. I also wanted delayed cord clamping.

I have been monitored throughout my pregnancy as baby has been measuring slightly too small. I have just been for another growth scan and baby has tailed off to just the 8th centile now and the consultant advised that it may be better to induce at 37weeks (26th Oct) due to poor growth (baby started on the 50th centile at 25 weeks and each scan it has been getting poorer and poorer). I've also had some unexplained bleeding and together these could indicate a problem with the placenta. I will have a scan at 37 weeks and if baby has dropped to even further behind than the 8th centile they will discuss induction with me as it is the safer option. I am happy with this as my babys health comes first.

As my baby is also measuring very small it is likely I will need continous monitoring to make sure she doesn't become distressed.

So, unless my baby has a growth spurt in the next 3 weeks this completely throws my whole birth plan out of the window. I can't go into labour naturally and manage on my own at home until I'm ready to go into hospital, I can't stay active as I'll be strapped to the bed, baby will need checked over immediately so I probably won't get delayed cord clamping either. I won't be able to shower/bath for the pain either and it'll probably be so rubbish I won't get to do my acupuncture etc. Risks of a c-section are higher too :-(

Is there anyway I can prepare myself to make my labour slightly more bearable and natural?

I'll be drinking raspberry leaf tea from this week and was thinking I could use evening primrose oil from a few days before the scan to help make my cervix a bit more favourable too (would this be okay even if they decide not to induce at 37weeks?) What can I do to help labour progress and reduce the risk of tearing if I'm strapped to the bed?? 

Feel like my plans are completely ruined and it's getting a bit out of control :-(

xxx


----------



## SmokyJoe78

I was induced and did anything but lie on the bed! I had a drip going into one hand and a belt round my tummy to monitor my LO.

I used yoga positions throughout (I had a ball and took my yoga mat - there was a beanbag in the room too) and a hypnotherapy CD. I also used homeopathic remedies and some aromotherapy.

You can do it, even when you're hooked up to all the machinery!
Good luck :D


----------



## stardust599

Thanks, you've inspired me to at least try! I kind of had the attitude "oh that's it, everythings ruined now!"

I know I won't be to move around the room as it's a small old fashioned hosp and they only have the big old fashioned trace machines where you have to be wired up to them - I was hoping to do lots of walking and getting on my hands and knees etc. to manage the pain but I guess that's out the window!

I'll take my birthing ball and hopefully they'll let me sit on that so I can at least be upright and rock etc.

Also going to try aromatherapy oils and massage and maybe a TENS machine. I've tried hypnotherapy before (for anxiety) and I didn't like it so I'm thinking it won't help me! xxx


----------



## stardust599

Bump.. no-one got any suggestions to help?


----------



## lozzy21

Dont ask them if you can sit on your ball, tell them you will be sitting on your ball while you are being monitored. You can also change positions it will just meen, rearanging the wires


----------



## indy and lara

My history meant that I was always going to have a medical birth- I was due to be induced at 37 weeks but went naturally at 35. I spent the majority of the time on my back on the monitor but it was honestly fine. I had no tear at all, not even a nick. I know people don't like the idea of continual monitoring or being on back but I just told myself that I was giving Emma the best chance and that helped me accept the birth.


----------



## KandyKinz

Just because you're on continuous monitoring you DO NOT have to be lying in bed the whole time... that will just make the need for epidural and c-section higher... You can stand, walk back and forth, sit on a birthing ball, squat and alternate between them all while attached the monitors.... and if you're lucky they'll have portable monitors as well so you could walk around as well... Yes, the people around you are gonna have to untangle you and themselves every once and awhile.... but you're in the one in labour and having to accomodate for your comfort is the least they can do!


----------



## KandyKinz

And same goes for pushing... If you don't wanna push out your baby on your back there is nothing stopping you from delivering on your hands and knees... I once was with a woman who was transferred to obstetrical care to midwifery care for oligohydramnios and when she was pushing she decided she was most comfortable staying in the hands and knees position (she also was on continuous monitoring)... the doctor told her she couldn't deliver that way because it was difficult to do maneuvers when the anatomy was upside down and the woman replied "Well your wife must be one unsatisfied lady!" and she went on to deliver her baby on hands and knees no problem! Key point being just cause you're hooked up to the monitor doesn't mean you can't deliver in the position you want to be in.... 

And in regards to clamping and cutting the cord right away... Well it's your baby... you have absolutely every right to say that If baby comes out vigorous and crying the cord IS to remain intact until it stops pulsating and the baby is to be assessed on your abdomen and that's that... and get your support people to vouch for you! If baby comes out and starts crying that baby doesn't need to be resuscitated! The initial examination can be done with you holding baby. Ofcourse things can happen that warrant the baby to be taken away to the table but why treat a baby as being compromised unless they actually are compromised??? 

And then just try to make it your birth... if you want music bring some music with you... you want your aromatherapy bring it with you... you want the lights dimmed down then keep it dark.. It's your birth!

With my last birth, I had really wanted a homebirth but couldn't get a midwife.... So then I went on to just wanting a natural birth in hospital but then needed an induction... but then I decided that I was still gonna claim the rights I was entitled too eg Lights dim, pushing in the positions I want to be in, etc and I actually had an amazing birth experience in the end... Maintaing some control over the little things did make a huge difference for me... 

oh and I also wanted to mention in terms of continuous fetal monitoring, I'm not sure what it's like where you are but the canadian obstetrical guidelines states that "once the infusion rate (the amount of oxytocin given) is stable (hasn't changed for awhile), and provided fetal heart tracing is normal, it is reasonable to allow periods
of up to 30 minutes without EFM for ambulation, personal care, and hydrotherapy."

So here it is acceptable to take 30 minute breaks every once in awhile to walk around, get in the bath or shower, etc... Ofcourse this policy tends not to be promoted among nurses (it makes more work for them... but they are getting paid to care for you) but it will be granted if you request it and refer to the guidelines.....


----------



## stardust599

Thanks very much everyone for the help.

I'm a bit of a pushover so if they tell me to lie on the bed I probably will - I need to stand up for myself and ask why I can't stay active. I know it makes the c-section/epidural rate higher but they don't do epidurals in my hospital so at least there's no fear of that! Just don't want to be so limited, stressed and in pain that when they shove pethidine in my face I say yes. There is one really nice midwife who I think would stand up for me so I really really hope she's there when I go in. My OH doesn't really care, his attitude is "the doctors know best" so he'll go along with whatever they say.

I will leave it in my birth plan for the cord to remain intact, I guess if baby needs any help they won't ask me if they can cut it anyway - they'll just do their job - and if baby comes out screaming I'll make sure they don't cut it.

xxx


----------



## Ella64

stardust599, how did your labour go? i am in the same situation now. really dont want cfm as wanted a water birth. any further advice?
thanks.


QUOTE=stardust599;7167507]Hi girls

I've been planning a natural birth with minimal intervention and pain relief and keeping active. I also wanted delayed cord clamping.

I have been monitored throughout my pregnancy as baby has been measuring slightly too small. I have just been for another growth scan and baby has tailed off to just the 8th centile now and the consultant advised that it may be better to induce at 37weeks (26th Oct) due to poor growth (baby started on the 50th centile at 25 weeks and each scan it has been getting poorer and poorer). I've also had some unexplained bleeding and together these could indicate a problem with the placenta. I will have a scan at 37 weeks and if baby has dropped to even further behind than the 8th centile they will discuss induction with me as it is the safer option. I am happy with this as my babys health comes first.

As my baby is also measuring very small it is likely I will need continous monitoring to make sure she doesn't become distressed.

So, unless my baby has a growth spurt in the next 3 weeks this completely throws my whole birth plan out of the window. I can't go into labour naturally and manage on my own at home until I'm ready to go into hospital, I can't stay active as I'll be strapped to the bed, baby will need checked over immediately so I probably won't get delayed cord clamping either. I won't be able to shower/bath for the pain either and it'll probably be so rubbish I won't get to do my acupuncture etc. Risks of a c-section are higher too :-(

Is there anyway I can prepare myself to make my labour slightly more bearable and natural?

I'll be drinking raspberry leaf tea from this week and was thinking I could use evening primrose oil from a few days before the scan to help make my cervix a bit more favourable too (would this be okay even if they decide not to induce at 37weeks?) What can I do to help labour progress and reduce the risk of tearing if I'm strapped to the bed?? 

Feel like my plans are completely ruined and it's getting a bit out of control :-(

xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## MommyJogger

I failed at keeping the rest of my birth natural after my induction, but I feel as though I learned a lot through that failure.
I agree with others- do not ASK if you can do something, you must TELL them you will be doing something. They will accommodate you if you are pushy enough. I would have someone there who is very familiar with natural pain coping techniques-- hire a doula if you can afford it/they exist in your area. The pain after induction is a different animal to the natural labor pains you'd otherwise be coping through. A doula will also know a lot about hospital policy, the different ways they're capable of accommodating your wishes, and will be in her right mind to advocate for the birth you want for yourself and your lo. If you get unlucky, you might have nurses or doctors who don't really feel like going out of their way to help you achieve an optimal labor experience for you/safe and comforting birth experience for your baby. Many nurses and doctors will lie to you to make it easier on themselves. If you have any questions about things you know you want to happen/not happen, make sure you've asked the doctors/midwives in advance when they're not tired after a long shift and just want to leave. Write it down and _hold _them to what they've said. My birth plan was pre-approved and then completely disregarded when we were all in the moment. Make sure your birth support person understands the things that are most important to you. 
At my hospital, if you're on the drip of under monitoring, they require you to push on the bed and you're not allowed on your hands and knees/side. But you are allowed to face forward in a squatting position if you have a burly support person. We didn't know that and weren't told, but it may have made a huge difference for my tear if we had.
For what it's worth, I think you stand a much better chance of achieving your birth goals than the average induction-- you have lots of advance notice to talk about different options with your doctor(s).
Good luck, I hope it goes well for you and your lo is delivered safe and sound.


----------

